

Ask HN: Would you pay $3k + 25% stake for an MVP? - gremlinsinc

I have some room on my table to build an MVP. Framework : Laravel&#x2F;PHP.<p>The cost is $3000, with 20% down($600) and 25% stake in company.
I&#x27;ll also do: 
$5000, with 20% down($1000) and 15% stake in company.
$7500, with 20% down($1500), and 5% stake.
$10,000 with 20% down ($2000), and 0 stake.<p>I have 2 years experience building apps in laravel, 10+ in php.  If you have an app idea send pitches to pixelgremlins@gmail.com - I only have time to build 1 idea.<p>See examples of my work at: recycleabook.com(laravel) medicareplanstoday.com(wordpress) salesgoliath.com(wordpress), or my resume: resume.patrickcurl.com<p>If accepted I will email you my paypal, you&#x27;ll submit the down payment, and depending on size of project it&#x27;ll take me 3-6 weeks to build.
======
cmer
Anybody who gives up 25% to build an MVP clearly has no idea what she's doing.
This probably tells a lot about the future success of the company. Not only
it's a bad deal for them, it's also a bad deal for you.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Even when the person is strapped on cash, or most likely would never be able
to build the app on their own? -- that's also why I offered tiers-- so that
they could choose the level they could afford.. if they want full control go
w/ the 10k option, if they don't mind giving up 5% go with the 7.5k
option..etc...

